# We lost our sweet Clementine...



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Last Sunday night, in the middle of the night, our sweet yorkie, Clementine fell off our bed and sustained a spinal injury. We rushed her to our 24 hour clinic, and were devastated to find out the prognosis wasn't good. We knew she was getting to the end of her life, she was 14, very frail due to Protein Losing Enteropathy, and had recently lost her site in one eye due to a cataract but certainly didn't want it to end this way.... and let me tell you- the idea of a treat made this old sweetie act like she was just a puppy. 

I held her, doing the ugly cry, as she crossed the bridge, where I am sure she was met by her buddy Millie, our Malt that we lost a year ago October. Both were rescue breeders from puppy mills and came within months of each other. They were very bonded.

Clemmie liked to be at the foot of the bed, and no matter how many times I pulled her in her blanket back, she'd migrate down there again... Bijou is beginning to act like herself again, she was looking for Clemmie.. that adds to the sadness.

So hard to lose them, it took me a week to be able to post this. We miss her little self....


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like she shared a beautiful life with you. May your heart heal and find peace.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ardith so sorry for the loss of your sweet little Clementine. I hope all of the wonderful memories that you have will help your heart heal.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is always hard to say goodbye. You gave her a great life.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such sad news. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, how very sad and I am truly sorry for your loss. Our Snuggles (Yorkie) is 14 1/2 years old and we also have our Chrissy who is our Malt. May all of the memories that you have give you comfort during this sad time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ardith, I am so sorry, I just helped my Miss Bow go to Heavens RainBow Bridge yesterday.:smcry: My baby and yours were old girls, they are free now, new bodies running around happy, I just know they have met one another:smcry: and our good friends.
MY HEART IS BREAKING FOR BOTH OF US, I WISH I COULD GIVE YOU A HUG. WE WERE BLESSED TO HAVE HAD THEM I MISS MY MISS BUTTONS AND BOWS SO MUCH


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Ardith, I am so sorry, I just helped my Miss Bow go to Heavens RainBow Bridge yesterday.:smcry: My baby and yours were old girls, they are free now, new bodies running around happy, I just know they have met one another:smcry: and our good friends.
> MY HEART IS BREAKING FOR BOTH OF US, I WISH I COULD GIVE YOU A HUG. WE WERE BLESSED TO HAVE HAD THEM I MISS MY MISS BUTTONS AND BOWS SO MUCH


Oh dear, my sympathies to you Paula... I can just see them having a romp and bounding around enjoying themselves.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

cheekyradish said:


> Last Sunday night, in the middle of the night, our sweet yorkie, Clementine fell off our bed and sustained a spinal injury. We rushed her to our 24 hour clinic, and were devastated to find out the prognosis wasn't good. We knew she was getting to the end of her life, she was 14, very frail due to Protein Losing Enteropathy, and had recently lost her site in one eye due to a cataract but certainly didn't want it to end this way.... and let me tell you- the idea of a treat made this old sweetie act like she was just a puppy.
> 
> I held her, doing the ugly cry, as she crossed the bridge, where I am sure she was met by her buddy Millie, our Malt that we lost a year ago October. Both were rescue breeders from puppy mills and came within months of each other. They were very bonded.
> 
> ...


I know your heartache. My little baby Ru is now fifteen years and nine months. I sigh deep and my heart hurts every time I look at her feeble body. But, she is RU, and she keeps on.

I have a song dedicated to each of my fluff babies. Ru's song is "Clementine" by Pink Martini. It is a beautiful song. I hope you will listen to it and find your Clemmie in the words and music. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J3-scyK7CA]Pink Martini - Clementine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so incredibly sorry! May she play peacefully at the Bridge!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Ardith,

I am so sorry for your loss. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Clementine. She had a long and happy life with you, she was where she wanted to be, sleeping with you. Don't beat yourself up on this. You loved her and took such good care of her... accidents happen...
She knows you did the best for her...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss  . Lifting up prayers for you. Play at the bridge in peace sweet little one.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

so sorry to hear this news


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

I know the feeling...I guess most of us long time dog lovers do...it's never easy...still miss my Pookie (One)...think of your good memories...enjoy your family...


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh how sad. My condolences to you. RIP Clementine.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

RIP sweet, baby girl!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

So sorry for your loss,its so hard to let them go. Prayers being sent.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ardith - I'm so sorry for your loss.No matter how they leave us, it's never easy but sometimes it's just meant to be. We just don't know why. I can also imagine her with Miss Bow bragging about how each one's mom was so terrific and gave them the best treats because they were so good. RIP, little Clementine. You were so lucky to find your family. And hugs to you and Bijou. :grouphug:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Yorkies are very special babies, and I'm glad she made it to 14. We had to send my parents' 12 year old Yorkie to the bridge 2 years ago and we still miss him!! It is never easy... Be comforted by the memories and the fact that you gave her a long, loving life :heart:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Sylie said:


> I know your heartache. My little baby Ru is now fifteen years and nine months. I sigh deep and my heart hurts every time I look at her feeble body. But, she is RU, and she keeps on.
> 
> I have a song dedicated to each of my fluff babies. Ru's song is "Clementine" by Pink Martini. It is a beautiful song. I hope you will listen to it and find your Clemmie in the words and music.
> 
> Pink Martini - Clementine - YouTube


LOVE the song.. thanks


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

So sorry for your loss....find peace knowing you were with her and help her to the bridge. May God send you peace and healing.....


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your loss with dear Clemmie. she had a wonderful life with you and I hope your pain starts to ease. Rest in peace, clementine.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Ardith, I am so sorry.

I pray you find peace and comfort in knowing what a wonderful Mommy you were to her. She will always be right there with you in spirit and in your heart.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm thinking of you tonight Ardith, we will make it through all this and when our tears dry we will have smiles once again remembering our babies, one day at a time sweet Jesus, that's all I'm asking from you
hugs to you


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm thinking of you tonight Ardith, we will make it through all this and when our tears dry we will have smiles once again remembering our babies, one day at a time sweet Jesus, that's all I'm asking from you
> hugs to you


I know we will, when we lost Millie a year ago, I was so devastated, and couldn't even think about her much less talk about her with out crying for quite a while. I'm still there with Clemmie, but know I will get to the point where I can. In the mean time, I look like I took up prizefighting with my swollen eyes behind my sunglasses. 

Hugs to you~


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Your post brought tears to my eyes.....I am so very sorry for your loss. I have recently been there myself, it is very hard to see them go. May you find peace knowing she had a great life with you......


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of your precious girl. :wub: You saved her from that mill and gave her a wonderful life. RIP Clementine. :wub: love that name.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

(((Ardith))) I'm so sorry. It's the one part of loving these precious creatures that I hate. And it almost makes me think never again. Yet they give us so much love, joy and blessings while they are here with us and I do believe they help us to be better people. Even when they are gone. Their last gift to us I think. Take time to grieve and don't feel like you have to be strong. It's part of the healing processes. I pray you will one day be able to think of sweet Clementine with more joy than sorrow.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> (((Ardith))) I'm so sorry. It's the one part of loving these precious creatures that I hate. And it almost makes me think never again. Yet they give us so much love, joy and blessings while they are here with us and *I do believe they help us to be better people*. Even when they are gone. Their last gift to us I think. Take time to grieve and don't feel like you have to be strong. It's part of the healing processes. I pray you will one day be able to think of sweet Clementine with more joy than sorrow.


So true!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How shocking and sad. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, little one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## m&m913 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

